# Good Online source for STOCK heat transfers



## ioasw (May 29, 2006)

I don't really want to make custom designs because the licensing is too crazy. So I was wondering if anyone knows where I can get some already made heat transfers like Litho or Plastisol transfers. I would really like to find a place that had stuff like: The Simpsons, Scarface, Family Guy, you know the popular trendy type stuff. I found this place Iron-On Transfers, Heat Press Machines, T-Shirt Printing Supplies - Pro World they seem to be okay, but none of the really popular stuff. So if anyone knows of a good supplier let me know, thanks alot.


----------



## Moonie (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never seen those designs as transfers anywhere. You can get shirts with the designs on them already from New World Sales - Wholesale Licensed T-Shirt, Apparel, Collectibles Source - Clothing Retail Supplier and a few other places. I believe the cost of the licensing fee added to the price of the transfer would make it too expensive per unit for most to use and make a decent profit per shirt.


----------



## Mystic (Nov 26, 2006)

You might want to check out choiceshirts.com, they dont sell the transfers but they do have the type of styles that you are looking for already on tshirts. They have resellers program that you might want to check out.


----------

